# Any more of that black sand available?



## ElectricHead (Sep 11, 2005)

Matt, any of that black sand available? I would like 50 lbs. if you have some to sell.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Last I heard it was all accounted for. But this bodes well for another group order. I am down for some sand and soilmaster.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Perfect timing fellas! I received an e-mail today from a GCAS member (paaschjc) who is in the need of 200lbs of black sand. She is driving up to Cleveland on Friday but can't make it before they close. 

How much are you two looking to get? I believe Erik and possible Damon may be interested in some sand also. If we get another 500lbs, it would be the same cost as before, 27.50 for 50lbs. I can't foot the bill for any extra sand right now since I am in the hole for 300lbs of Soilmaster as it is. Maybe less since Jim wants some. If we order less than 500lbs of sand the price will go up since the shipping cost is the same.

Let me know and I will see if Rob can place another order for us. The sooner we order, the sooner it will be delivered


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I should have a better idea of my order after seeing Rob's tank in person. All sand looks great, but I don't know how it will go over with my parents from a maintenance perspective....plecos and rainbows certainly poop alot!

I don't think Jim and I will need ours until after December...


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Right you are my good man. 

Oh yeah, how bout dem colts baby?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I didn't think you two were in much of a hurry for your sand, but the delivery price is the same for 50lbs or 2200lbs! I guess you could UPS single bags but that would get expensive fast. I think UPS would tack on a minimum of $10 per bag due to the weight! A 20lb bag of substrate runs $4-5 UPS so I can only imagine what a 50lb bag would be. 

I was actually hoping that everyone could get together on an order soon since there is someone who needs a good amount in the near future. I don't think we will be able to get a 500lb order together without the 200lbs that Janina needs. Ordering in a large volume would definately save on cost per bag considering the shipping price.

Driving to Cleveland is about the same price as having the sand shipped (at least it is with my truck) unless someone in planning on driving to Cleveland in the near future


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I can get the sand before christams, it's the tank I will be waiting on.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

molurus73 said:


> Oh yeah, how bout dem colts baby?


The gun or the adult beverage?

Oh and we could probably buy our substrate before we get the tank too. That seems to be how everything is going right now. We already have the lighting fixture, I'm about to buy an Eheim 2128 b/c they are on clearance for $250, and I may start working on the stand soon...

What's going on with GlassCages?


----------



## Buckeye_Robert (Mar 12, 2005)

*black sand*

Hi where in cleveland does this person buy the sand from, 
I live in cleveland and also would like to get some.
Thanks Robert


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

buckeyemolded said:


> Hi where in cleveland does this person buy the sand from, I live in cleveland and also would like to get some.


Hey Robert,

I believe the source for the black sand was N.T. Ruddock on Broadway Ave. in Cleveland. 440-439-4976. That may be the trucking company information but I'm not 100% sure. I do know they are only open Mon-Fri. I did not place the order, it was just shipped to my house so I'm going off of the shipping invoice. 

Maybe Rob W. will chime in since he was the one that placed the order.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

ElectricHead said:


> Matt, any of that black sand available? I would like 50 lbs. if you have some to sell.


How soon do you need it? If you are in a hurry, I can sell you a bag or two of the sand that I have since I don't need all three right now. I could then order another bag or two when the next order gets placed.


----------



## ElectricHead (Sep 11, 2005)

One bag would be fine. How much is cost and when can I come pick it up. I am close to getting my tank ready to go. Just have to setup my power distribution system so I don't have bunch of power cords tangled up and wrap up some small issues.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

The sand worked out to $27.53 per 50lb bag. You can come by tomorrow and pick it up if you want. I should be home in the morning and afternoon but I think I am going to the GCAS meeting tomorrow evening. I think the speaker is covering Bettas.


----------

